# Power Rail Cleaner/Conditioner



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Discover what model train enthusiasts have relied on for years. AeroCar's Slot Rail & Braid Cleaner/Conditioner is the only hobby product on the market that provides a CONDUCTIVE coating. Enhances power to the p/u shoes and is an essential prep/maintenance tool for digital track users. Nothing else compares. Available at Slot Car Express.

http://www.slotcarexpress.com/Chemicals---Supplies.html

order: [email protected]


Slot Car Express is a proud sponsor of Hobby Talk.


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm definitely probably gonna order sme of this cause I don't have anything right nw t clean my track


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Chad,

Sounds good. BTW, I'll send your "tall" tire samples in Monday's mail. Merry Christmas & Happy New Year.

Kihm


----------

